# A book for Christians strugggling with IF



## Flow13

Hiya, hope you are all ok. 

We have been struggling with IF for a while now and it is starting to affect our faith so much. We are angry and hurting, and not really knowing where to turn. 

At church infertility is never really a subject that is covered. And thinking about the people in our church, no-one else seems to have this issue. 

Over the weekend we had joint home and away weekend with another church. While there a book company came with lots of great books. 

Anyways, for the first time ever I found a book on Infertility. Its called 'Just the two of us?' by Eleanor Margesson and Sue McGowan.  I haven't had a chance to read any of it yet, but I just wanted to share with you.  As soon as I saw this book I jumped on it. xxxxx


----------



## Want-a-baby

Thanks for the tip Flow13.
Best of luck, WAB


----------



## sarahjayney

Hi just to say I have read this book it is really good!  
I then gave a copy to my mum & mother-in-law who are also Christians, and it helped them to understand some of the issues we are facing more clearly too. It has been really helpful & I would recommend it to any Christian struggling with infertility.
God bless xxxx and keep     
He is faithful & His strength is made perfect in our weakness


----------



## snowfairy

Hi I am currently reading this book.  Just thought I'd share another book that I would highly recommend for infertility.  It is 'When Empty Arms Become a Heavy Burden' by Sandra Glahn & William Cutrer, MD. I found this book very useful in knowing that I wasn't alone in the emotions I was going through including my anger at God.  It is available on amazon where you can preview it.
God Bless


----------



## cfb107

Wow I'm going to be buying both those books. I've got 'The Making of a Joyful Mother: A Spiritual Journey for Women Experiencing Infertility' by Kimberley Webb and have found it really helpful. It has a workbook that you can buy as well.


----------



## Arrows

Hannah's Hope by Jennifer Saake is also an excellent book!


----------



## cfb107

Thanks Arrows


----------



## Arrows

You're welcome, just a shame I took it to the charity shop last week or I'd have sent it to you!
Night x


----------



## cfb107

That's lovely of you   good luck with your adoption. Bit worried to see how long it took you to get approved - adoption or fostering's something I'd like to do in the future, whether IVF works or not. Not keen on the idea of all that waiting around!!! Why does infertility take so long to get sorted??!


----------

